

Ask HN: Part-time/remote data science? - thebarknight

I see a ton of jobs around the web for part-time or remote work as a {language, platform} developer.  I am a graduate student in statistics and newish to data science.  When I look around for part-time or remote work related to data science&#x2F;R (yes, I know about R-jobs) the pickings are considerably slimmer.  Where do you find your data science gigs, HN?
======
paulsutter
Kaggle[1] has data science competitions with cash prizes which any one can
enter. They also have a jobs board, which lists a number of jobs that allow
remote work[2].

[1] [http://www.kaggle.com/](http://www.kaggle.com/)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=remote&sitesearch=www.kaggle...](https://www.google.com/search?q=remote&sitesearch=www.kaggle.com/jobs/)

------
omarforgotpwd
We're hiring in this area at PredPol right now. PredPol's a company I co-
founded that uses past crime data to try and predict where crime is going to
happen in the future. Police departments try and use these predictions to get
to the right place at the right time and stop crime before it happens.

Email jobs@predpol.com if you think you'd be a good fit!

------
gamechangr
I think remote data science jobs are hard to come by, especially for a
junior/newer developer.

I would check we work remotely. They have quite a few Database related jobs.
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

